# Whats The Most Horrible AMP Youve Ever Heard?



## thetobarmethod (Jun 27, 2012)

Hiya

i was dickin around on here, and decided this would be a somewhat interesting question to post, just give some basic info on what amp it is, why its bad iyo, and why would someone would ever possibly choose to use that godforsaken piece of shit.

-No practice amps please
-DONT mention Line 6 amps unless u have an exotic view on them(I have my reasons.......)
-And durability/roadworthy-ness doesnt count

Thanx ;P


----------



## Kristianx510 (Jun 27, 2012)

Raven RG100H...Holy hell do these things suck. 
I got my first head a few years ago(An Ibanez TBX150H), and after a few days it just stopped working altogether. So I take it back to guitar center and they say "well we can refund your money, or give you a new TBX". Since I loved my head I asked for another to find out they are sold out. Normally I would just take the cash, but I had a show to play in a few days so I had to find a replacement. I stumbled across the Raven RG100H for the same price as my head. I played it at guitar center and thought it was okay. not too much worse than the TBX. So I bring it to practice the next day, and as soon as I turn the volume up to practice levels the tone went straight to the shitter. No matter what cab or guitar I put this thing with it was honestly the worst piece of garbage I have ever heard. I didn't have the balls to play a show with it and ended up returning it that day.

I can't imagine any reason why someone would buy one of these amps besides the fact that they are dirt cheap..but even at that, there are much better options.


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 27, 2012)

crate gt1200h, the crunch lacked balls and the lead had an unusable "shape" knob which caused the lead to never sound right, and it picked up radio stations when turning off....

i know a guy thats like 40something with the 2x12 version hes had it for god knows years AND YEARS, he runs a "3/4" stack and thinks its awesome with the crate speakers and all.... i sold mine (head version) to the pawn shop for 100$ bought for 120.
thing was a "stompbox amp" IMO

EDIT: he actually went to the studio with it, OMG THE SOUND ON THAT "EP"


----------



## naavanka_ (Jun 27, 2012)

Laney TF tube fusion series.
Clean tones yes, distorted fukken NO.


----------



## SSK0909 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vetta II... 

Had one for a couple of months and hated it with a passion. 

Yes, it was used by Meshuggah and perhaps it's great for that kind of super precise metal which doesnt require a lot of dynamics, but even if the thing had the technology to purge pop music and bring Dio back from the dead I still wouldnt come near one again


----------



## Ishan (Jun 27, 2012)

Marshall JCM900 @ practice, I don't know which models but not one of the good one. To be fair, tubes were probably shot


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 27, 2012)

Kristianx510 said:


> Raven RG100H


I've gotten a pretty decent lead tone out of these. Decent as in the best sound that I could get on any of the [crappy] amps that Guitar Center had out.

Marshall MGs - I'm sure everyone already knows why.
Whatever the hell Michael Romeo was using on The Odyssey. 
Carvin V3 - clean tones were great, but anything distorted was among the worst tone I've ever heard.


----------



## maxrossell (Jun 27, 2012)

God, soooo many.

I reckon the worst amp I ever heard was a Reissue Fender Champ. The boxiest, most nasal thing I've ever heard. I have no idea what it could even be used for. The kicker: It cost £600.00. Yeah, for a combo that sounded like a bee in a lunchbox. Fender have some balls, I'll give 'em that.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 27, 2012)

Those little Peavey practice amps, and this one Zoom amp i tried.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hughes and Kettner Warp 7. I got one of those heads for $150.....and still felt like I got kicked in the dick. Everything about it was awful. There was very little sweep with the EQ section. It was pretty much only woofy or ear piercingly thin. It was a trainwreck of an amp.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jun 27, 2012)

Jcm900, jcm2000 and those valvestate, just tiny, dirty, undefinded, loose and shrill, every time i worked with those i hate it, i have never understand all the praise with those amps.

I must add the ibanez thermion, loose as 85 years old woman.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 27, 2012)

Kristianx510 said:


> Raven RG100H...Holy hell do these things suck.
> I can't imagine any reason why someone would buy one of these amps besides the fact that they are dirt cheap..but even at that, there are much better options.


Seconded.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 27, 2012)

I know some people really like them but I was extremely dissapointed in the crate blue voodoo that I used at the local pawn shop to test out a guitar a while ago.


----------



## Zado (Jun 27, 2012)

When I try amps I always want to play the ones I'm /i was interested in,so I wouldn't say horrible but most disappointing.

Brunetti mercury customwork.It was just acid,you CAN'T play that thing at bedroom volumes,it will sound just awful.Don't play it at high volumes either,you could fall in love-

Mesa dual recto. Imho it's a very overrated amp...very powerful and full of balls,but imho too compressed for my taste,and lacked a lil bit dynamic.I would never spend 2500&#8364; on a thing like that.


Mesa F series: very pleasing clean,very "meh" distorted channeltoo gritty I would say



H&K swittchblade: not extremely bad,it was a very versatile beast,a great amp for the ones searching for a all-in thing....on higain sounded SS..not bad for the price afterall


marshall DSL: when I tried the first time I had in mind all the rumors about being the "jcm800 of the new generation",marshall's "modern masterpiece" and so.A good amp for the price,but imho nothing untouchable


Blackstar series 1 100w: a magnificent undone..it sounded pretty sterile to me,while the HT series was less "real" sounding but sounded better.Series one 104 was actually way better too.


SOldano SLO: IMMENSE lead channel,but clean was just decent...too much &#8364;&#8364; for european customers for what it actually offers allaround


----------



## getaway_fromme (Jun 27, 2012)

This thread should be changed to "What amp do you make sound bad? Seriously half the amps listed here CAN sound really good, so I'm gonna blame it on user error. Remember, this is the WORST amp, not the half-bad amp thread.

Not the Ravens or Crates though.


----------



## Thep (Jun 27, 2012)

Any Mesa Rectifier. though I recognize its great for certain applications (like Origin), I think they sound awful. 

Egnater Tourmaster. Didn't do anything very well in my opinion, terribly unreliable. 

Marshall Mode Four, Ibanez Thermion, and Blackstar Artisan 100.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 27, 2012)

Randall RX35DM.

Decent cleans, HORRIBLE distortion, meh effects. I know it was a practice amp, but $250 FOR A 35 WATT PRACTICE AMP FOR THAT CALIBER OF SHITNESS!? It was like a box of low gain, fizzy, muddy distortion. Jesus, I think a Harley Benton amp could sound better. If you thought Line 6 Spiders were overpriced, you never saw this amp.

Thank Jesus those amps aren't how real Randalls sound.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 27, 2012)

getaway_fromme said:


> This thread should be changed to "What amp do you make sound bad? Seriously half the amps listed here CAN sound really good, so I'm gonna blame it on user error. Remember, this is the WORST amp, not the half-bad amp thread.
> 
> Not the Ravens or Crates though.


Should have known this thread was going to go this way though.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 27, 2012)

5150.
Start raging.








but not really

by amps are we talkin actual amps like heads and expensive combos and all?
If yes, I will agree with others and go with the JCM900

if practice amps and what not, the baby Starcaster amp that comes in the box with the starter pack guitar thing.
My 9 year old cousin got the pack when he started playing guitar last year. When I visited I wanted to play again but then i turned on the amp and there was no way.


----------



## edsped (Jun 27, 2012)

Kwirk said:


> I've gotten a pretty decent lead tone out of these. Decent as in the best sound that I could get on any of the [crappy] amps that Guitar Center had out.
> 
> Marshall MGs - I'm sure everyone already knows why.
> Whatever the hell Michael Romeo was using on The Odyssey.
> Carvin V3 - clean tones were great, but anything distorted was among the worst tone I've ever heard.


Believe it or not, he used an ENGL (either a Fireball or Powerball, can't remember which) for at least the rhythm stuff on The Odyssey, maybe mixed with a Dual Rec.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 27, 2012)

My old 10 watt dean practice amp. There isnt a good tone anywhere in that amp. Its so incredibly bad. I have heard few amps sound any where near as bad.


----------



## kerska (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine was a Marshall Mode 4. It was a 100w head and 100w cab they made a few years ago that were supposed to be for 7 strings and tuned down guitars. Well they weren't. It was crap. 

We tweaked it and tweaked for weeks and weeks and there was just way too much treble and fuzz. Now the cab that came with it...that's a different story. I still use that cab with a 5150 and it sounds amazing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 27, 2012)

Correction about the ModeFour: It's actually 350W, and the MF cab is either 280W or 400W. The 400W is probably the best cab for metal.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 27, 2012)

I have never, in my entire life, heard someone make these sound good.


----------



## kerska (Jun 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Correction about the ModeFour: It's actually 350W, and the MF cab is either 280W or 400W. The 400W is probably the best cab for metal.


 

Hahaha wow. My bad. It was like 2004 so pardon the mistake.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 27, 2012)

Most of the amp listed here would put my old 25w dean markley practice amp to shame. The distortion was unuseable for anything....at all


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 27, 2012)

Probably a Crate something or other head I tried out a while ago. Although not an amp I heard a guy play a boss GT-100 direct through a PA live once and that sounded awful  probably had more to do with his settings.


----------



## sage (Jun 27, 2012)

The worst ever: Marshall mosfet lead 100. 
Second worst: a series of early 90's Traynor combos. Yorkville cheaped out on a bunch of parts and made a wonderful batch of utterly gutless amps in the early 90s. Their recent stuff is incredibly good.
Third worst: Marshall TSL100. I had a DSL, it was pretty good, not great, but not bad either. I decided it required modifications, so the shop gave me a TSL to use while it was under the knife. I couldn't get a decent lead tone out of it to save my life.


----------



## jjcor (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to go with the marshall mg100. Amp is total SHIT!! And I hate anyone that uses one.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 27, 2012)

Blasphemer said:


> I have never, in my entire life, heard someone make these sound good.



i made mine sound good. The main problem is the cab though. it's super thin and fizzy.


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 27, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> Those little Peavey practice amps, and this one Zoom amp i tried.


What! My Rage 158 sounded great.



edsped said:


> Believe it or not, he used an ENGL (either a Fireball or Powerball, can't remember which) for at least the rhythm stuff on The Odyssey, maybe mixed with a Dual Rec.


Yeah I wanna say it was a Fireball. I know he uses both though. Either way, terrible tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 27, 2012)

jjcor said:


> I have to go with the marshall mg100. Amp is total SHIT!! And I hate anyone that uses one.



Your first target:


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 27, 2012)

Kwirk said:


> What! My Rage 158 sounded great.



seconded.

and the crate gt1200h is the new mainstream crates they were blue behind the knobs and now i saw a red one the other day, changing the color to trick you..... oh sweet a new crate!!!




EDIT: ^^^ this one, WHO MADE IT SOUND "GOOD"?!?!?!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 27, 2012)

fender delux 90 dsp
and the mdx100 sucks, no way around it

+1 for the mention on the boss gt10
the amps/distortion/sims are some of the most god awful noise ever


----------



## snowblind56 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ooooooh, mine would be the Ashdown Fallen Angel 60. Ooh boy did that thing suck. Muddy and way to much bass, even with it dialed down all the way. It even sucked with distortion pedal or through my rack and a sonic maximizer couldn't even clean it up to a useable level.


----------



## brector (Jun 27, 2012)

My first amp. It was some kinda of crate with maybe 15 watts and an 8 or 10" speaker. Got it new in the late 80's

-Brian


----------



## Quitty (Jun 27, 2012)

Definitely a JCM900 Dual reverb. God, the sheer awfulness.

Also, most Fenders. Nasal, brittle, can't take pedals for shit.


----------



## Zado (Jun 27, 2012)

Thep said:


> Any Mesa Rectifier. though I recognize its great for certain applications (like Origin), I think they sound awful.
> 
> Egnater Tourmaster. Didn't do anything very well in my opinion, terribly unreliable.
> 
> Marshall Mode Four, Ibanez Thermion, and Blackstar Artisan 100.



a total +1 on mesa rectos,but what's wrong with artisan?


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jun 27, 2012)

Somebody is going to kill me, but my ex-band and I recorded our demo with a Laney VH100R and the sound was just so atrocious I wanted to rip my ears out. The eq was fairly flat so I have no idea why it sounded so bad, also considering that it's a pretty praised amp and dudes like Kiko Loureiro use it to great effect.

Besides that I despise anything Marshall, Crate and even the low-grade ENGLs (Thunder, Screamer, Fireball 60), while the higher-end ones are among my favourites.


----------



## myampslouder (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 28, 2012)

^ I'd play the shit out of that.




WhiteWalls said:


> Somebody is going to kill me, but my ex-band and I recorded our demo with a Laney VH100R and the sound was just so atrocious I wanted to rip my ears out. The eq was fairly flat so I have no idea why it sounded so bad, also considering that it's a pretty praised amp and dudes like Kiko Loureiro use it to great effect.



I didn't like mine at first but now I just love it. They need to be cranked to hell and back, and you gotta EQ em right (look up Mattias Eklundh's settings). Or could be you just don't like the voice of the amp in general.

The worst I've heard? Marshall MG.


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 28, 2012)

Worst i ever heard was a sunn amp someone had dialed in for a doom tone.

Second worst was a mesa stiletto. I turned the EQ knobs to 5 and hit standby off and literally turned standby right back on. Just nothing EQ'ing was going to change there at all. not my forte.

The marshall MG can actually sound relatively good if you're using a decent cabinet and not trying to run any external effects or run it wide open. As they get hot though, they progressively get worse and worse in my experience. Another guitarist in an older band had one. It was usable and tolerable until the 20 minute mark in an 80 degree garage, after that it was all downhill fast.


----------



## RichIKE (Jun 28, 2012)

myampslouder said:


>



this would be a perfect amp for some hipster noise underground band.


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 28, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> Ooooooh, mine would be the Ashdown Fallen Angel 60. Ooh boy did that thing suck. Muddy and way to much bass, even with it dialed down all the way. It even sucked with distortion pedal or through my rack and a sonic maximizer couldn't even clean it up to a useable level.


Well good thing I never bought one of those then. 

Was seriously considering one back in highschool because they had tubes, looked decent, and were cheap as nails.


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 28, 2012)

glpg80 said:


> Second worst was a mesa stiletto. I turned the EQ knobs to 5 and hit standby off and literally turned standby right back on. Just nothing EQ'ing was going to change there at all. not my forte.


thats hilarious the guy im talking about that recorded with the crate open back gt1200 combo with crate "custom" speakers..... LMAO "thats the only" tube amp he likes!!!! 

or else "just stick with crate GT"...."until i get a mesa stiletto...." 
its been years!!!  i cant believe he gigs with that thing... hooked to a matching cab. 

were the stilettos discontinued i thought so?


----------



## oniduder (Jun 28, 2012)

fucking fucker do want, 

worst amp was some roland jc model that had 2 8" speakers in it, 

i was always a metaler player i suppose and this was shite, 

but was my first amp so there!


----------



## petereanima (Jun 28, 2012)

for price-performance-ratio: Randall RM100

overall: Marshall MG


----------



## Ghost40 (Jun 28, 2012)

The Marshall MG100DFX


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 28, 2012)

Kwirk said:


> What! My Rage 158 sounded great.



yeah, those are ok. there are worse ones though


----------



## Loomer (Jun 28, 2012)

Dual Recto. Muddy piece of goop..

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, we all know most tube amps sound like shit at low volumes,so dont btch please.buy one if you can crank it.my 6505 sucks @2 and owns @3.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 28, 2012)

Fender G-DEC Carbon 15. 
Good Lord. No such thing as a good tone with this piece of crap. The "tuner" in it sucked too- it just emits an e-pitch and lets you do the rest.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 28, 2012)

glpg80 said:


> Worst i ever heard was a sunn amp someone had dialed in for a doom tone.
> 
> Second worst was a mesa stiletto. I turned the EQ knobs to 5 and hit standby off and literally turned standby right back on. Just nothing EQ'ing was going to change there at all. not my forte.
> 
> The marshall MG can actually sound relatively good if you're using a decent cabinet and not trying to run any external effects or run it wide open. As they get hot though, they progressively get worse and worse in my experience. Another guitarist in an older band had one. It was usable and tolerable until the 20 minute mark in an 80 degree garage, after that it was all downhill fast.



Sunn sucks, mesa sucks, Marshall MG is... okay?

I'm writing your username down so I know to never pay attention to your gear opinions if you try to give me advice.  Or pay enough attention to do the opposite of what you say.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 28, 2012)

I used to have a Mesa rectoverb combo, absolutely horrible. The eq had virtually no sweep in it.


----------



## illfists (Jun 28, 2012)

Worst amp I personally ever heard was a Triple X. Bought it of ebay, it came in and it sounded like SHIT. I brought it over to a friend's place and compared his, and turns out A lot of the components inside were defective, a peavey lemon. I dont think any other amp will sound as bad as that one did.


----------



## steve1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahhh the Marshall MG100HDFX, my first head. I bought it purely so that I could stop being that guy who has to ask very nicley to use other people's gear. I chose it for the same reason I imagine anyone buys it, the price, in my case the used price. I still use it at home when I don't feel like practicing with headphones, my Framus Cobra needs to be cranked, so it's not viable for home use.

The worst I've owned though is probably a Randall RH150G3. With the bass turned all the way down there's still too much bass, turn it above 2 and it will fart in your ears. It also cut out at high volumes.


----------



## Quitty (Jun 28, 2012)

illfists said:


> Worst amp I personally ever heard was a Triple X. Bought it of ebay, it came in and it sounded like SHIT. I brought it over to a friend's place and compared his, and turns out A lot of the components inside were defective, a peavey lemon. I dont think any other amp will sound as bad as that one did.



You know, i've honestly never heard of a Peavey lemon so far.

And i really think that Marshall MGs can sound quite alright if you're not pushing them. Clean only. Take pedals pretty well, too. 50W version can push out a nice, clean, chimey 10 watt


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you for this thread. Now I have a list of people's opinions that I know not to trust with product reviews! 

Seriously... most horrible amp you've ever heard is a SLO that had an IMMENSE lead channel? WTF... 

And I'll bet half the bad reviews were because that particular amp was through a shitty cab, needed a re-tubing, or had shitty settings. I think we've all seen that you can make just about any amp sound "good" - just watch Ola's youtube channel! 

OT, I'd say my worst experience was my old Crate half stack from the early 90's. Pure solid state thrash sounding and I even scooped the mids to make it more tinny and irritating sounding. Plus I had that awful Crate 412 that sounded like piss no matter what you ran through it.

tl;dr just because it doesn't djent doesn't mean it's not a good amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm going to add the TSL. I like Marshalls, but the voicing of that amp just isn't my thing at all. People try to tell me that they sound good because Hatebreed uses them, but I find their tone TERRIBLE. 

I also really dislike the gain tone of the Fender Frontman amps. Their clean tones are AMAZING, especially the higher wattage versions, but the gain channel sounds like something a White Stripes tribute band would use... And I'm not saying that as a compliment.

And the Crate Flexwave... Oh god...

And here comes a flamestorm: The Blackstar HT series. I HATE these amps. They just sound like a fuzzy, muddy mess to me. I do like the Series One heads, though.


----------



## Zado (Jun 28, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Thank you for this thread. Now I have a list of people's opinions that I know not to trust with product reviews!
> 
> Seriously... most horrible amp you've ever heard is a SLO that had an IMMENSE lead channel? WTF...
> 
> ...


read better,I said it was all about being disappointing,no "shit sounding" You can have a great lead channel,but if your crunch is good and your clean is just decent,you can't be excited to orgasm while givin the seller your 4k&#8364;uros noone of the amps i mentioned sounded like garbage,it's just that were not what I expected them to be


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 28, 2012)

Zado said:


> read better,I said it was all about being disappointing,no "shit sounding" You can have a great lead channel,but if your crunch is good and your clean is just decent,you can't be excited to orgasm while givin the seller your 4kuros *noone of the amps i mentioned sounded like garbage,it's just that were not what I expected them to be*


Aka


Zado said:


> I missed the point of this thread.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going to add the TSL. I like Marshalls, but the voicing of that amp just isn't my thing at all. People try to tell me that they sound good because Hatebreed uses them, but I find their tone TERRIBLE.
> 
> I also really dislike the gain tone of the Fender Frontman amps. Their clean tones are AMAZING, especially the higher wattage versions, but the gain channel sounds like something a White Stripes tribute band would use... And I'm not saying that as a compliment.
> 
> ...



This. All this. Can't believe I left out the HT Series. I've never once had a good experience with those amps.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 28, 2012)

Easily..the Line 6 HD147..that was the worst, most processed sounding shit I have ever heard. At best it did the Bloodbath "Resurrection Through Carnage" tone..and no one really wants that tone


----------



## flyboy463 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm playing through a Marshall G 100 CD head...

Only thing saving it is the fact that I have all my effects and distortions from pedals and the like. And I'm using a Peavy Supreme 4x12 as the cab.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 28, 2012)

Zado said:


> read better,I said it was all about being disappointing,no "shit sounding" You can have a great lead channel,but if your crunch is good and your clean is just decent,you can't be excited to orgasm while givin the seller your 4kuros noone of the amps i mentioned sounded like garbage,it's just that were not what I expected them to be


 
Comment better. 

The thread title is "Whats The Most Horrible AMP Youve Ever Heard?" and you listed a "holy grail" amp that you even commented had an "IMMENSE lead channel".  Your argument is that you weren't _as impressed_ with the rhythm and clean channels? It may be _overpriced_, but that's because Mike Soldano can get that much for it... you know... because of that "IMMENSE lead channel" thing.


----------



## 3074326 (Jun 28, 2012)

There are a lot more people out there who have only played on boutique or borderline boutique amps.. I don't have a problem with someone not liking a Rectifier, for example, but holy shit. _The worst amp you've ever heard? _ Did you guys get Bogners when you just started playing, or do you actually think the little 10 watt Ibanez practice amp sounds better than a Dual Rectifier? Haha, each to his own I guess. 

Anyways.. Fender Frontman. The little $60 piece of shit. Also, the Hartke GT100 guitar head. I like their bass stuff (HyDrive particularly), but not the guitar stuff.. that head sounds awful.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 28, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Dual Recto. Muddy piece of goop..
> 
> COME AT ME BRO



mud boggin 
ive never enjoyed rectos, idk what all the hype was with them
mind you, price =/= tone


----------



## Key_Maker (Jun 28, 2012)

3074326 said:


> There are a lot more people out there who have only played on boutique or borderline boutique amps.. I don't have a problem with someone not liking a Rectifier, for example, but holy shit. _The worst amp you've ever heard? _ Did you guys get Bogners when you just started playing, or do you actually think the little 10 watt Ibanez practice amp sounds better than a Dual Rectifier? Haha, each to his own I guess.



I second the opinions in the rectifier because is no where near the sound i like and every time that i have played has been disappointing, is a hell to dial a good tone and those "good tones" are or boxy, fizz, dark or with to much of everything. The thing that i hate the most of the Rectifier series is the lack of dynamics, it's like you had a compressor and a limiter all the way up all the time, that's why i really prefer my 6505+ and i'm loving my Armageddon.

And I have a Triple rectifier right now


----------



## 3074326 (Jun 28, 2012)

Key_Maker said:


> I second the opinions in the rectifier because is no where near the sound i like and every time that i have played has been disappointing, is a hell to dial a good tone and those "good tones" are or boxy, fizz, dark or with to much of everything. The thing that i hate the most of the Rectifier series is the lack of dynamics, it's like you had a compressor and a limiter all the way up all the time, that's why i really prefer my 6505+ and i'm loving my Armageddon.
> 
> And I have a Triple rectifier right now



I'm fine with that opinion, I even understand it, I just find it hard to believe that it's the worst amp that someone has ever heard. Like I said in my original post though, to each his own.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 28, 2012)

Mesa Boogie Artists Gallery Home

^ so none of these people have good dynamics or tone? 

What I do agree with is above poster mentioned they're hard to dial in. IMO I think most of the comments about mid or high level amps being dissapointing comes from operator error... or mismatched usage. e.g. I think the Budda Superdrive II 45W is one of the best amps I've ever heard, but I wouldn't buy it to play melodeath. 

I get the feeling that "most horrible amp ever" is starting to turn into a "I couldn't get it to djent" thread...


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 28, 2012)

Crate amps. Every one I've played through, including the higher priced heads sounded like utter shit.

Line 6 Spider III. I have one as a practice amp, it sounds horrid but it'll do for quiet practice.

Marshall TSL60. Fizzy as fuck, low end sounded muffled. Highs hurt your ears.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jun 28, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Mesa Boogie Artists Gallery Home
> 
> ^ so none of these people have good dynamics or tone?
> 
> ...



Well, i think that you are not considering 2 things here and i believe that becomes in the opinion of some people here, considering the cost, the hype and the taste (specially this) of each one, there a lot of certainty in their/ours opinions because is completely subjective.

I can't say that is one of the worst i have ever heard, but is one of i would never spend more than i paid for my 6505+ for getting that amp. I took all the time, pedals, cabs and guitars trying to convincing me that it's almost the "holy grail" of amplifiers but keep disappointing me and sounding almost good, but not enough for me.

It's nothing against the users and the amp itself, is that i don't like it and _for me_ sounds not enough good for what it costs.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And here comes a flamestorm: The Blackstar HT series. I HATE these amps. They just sound like a fuzzy, muddy mess to me. I do like the Series One heads, though.



I'll agree they are muddy without a boost (unless you get the HT40 with the voice button), but once boosted, i'm totally loving mine for metal. Also, hard not to love the cleans on it too. Basically the longer i've had my HT20 and tweaked it, the more i love it.

But, hey, to each his own!!!


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 28, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> I get the feeling that "most horrible amp ever" is starting to turn into a "I couldn't get it to djent" thread...


my opinions were shaped LONG BEFORE djent was...

im still waiting for that word to die, it will probably be after all the kids grow up
and realize it would have been cooler to say "im in a hair band" than "im in a djent band"
it doesnt even sound good....


----------



## thetobarmethod (Jun 28, 2012)

Well this thread has gone exactly how i planned

And i do agree with many of u guys on how, "this is a good way to find reliable users" to a point. but yes, many amps can be great if their set to their appropriate parameters/settings watever. im sure even a Marshall mg could be good if done right, not thaT i would ever try but u know. and im sure someone is going to say "ERMGEHRD!!!!! UR ZZOO RONG THETOBARMETHOD!!! MG??? TOLERABLE??!?!? HAHAHAHA WAT A LOSER!!! UR A FERKIN DUMBAZZZZ!!" im sure about it.

anyway, carry on with ur.....watever u were doing


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 28, 2012)

thetobarmethod said:


> Well this thread has gone exactly how i planned



ya 
u said
1.no practice amps-mentioned
2. no line 6-mentioned



im sure theres more but im too lazy to look at the first post again...


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going to add the TSL. I like Marshalls, but the voicing of that amp just isn't my thing at all. People try to tell me that they sound good because Hatebreed uses them, but I find their tone TERRIBLE.



TSL: Agreed ... on the TSL anyway. After hearing a few DSL's I figured the TSL would be better... boy was I wrong.

HT:  I love my HT-5 lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2012)

I know you said "No practice amps", but I wanted to bring up the RX35DM because... Seriously... almost $300 for a practice amp worth $150 at most. 

And I will admit, WITH A BOOST, I'd use a HT-5. Not the other ones, though.


----------



## thetobarmethod (Jun 28, 2012)

iv actually never even seen a blackstar in person........but idt im missing anything


----------



## jordanky (Jun 28, 2012)

Most amps CAN sound good in the right context. I'd say a lot of these posts are a little biased. I would have to say the Marshall MA series amps. Probably the worst amp(s) I've ever played under all circumstances.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2012)

jordanky said:


> Most amps CAN sound good in the right context. I'd say a lot of these posts are a little biased. I would have to say the Marshall MA series amps. Probably the worst amp(s) I've ever played under all circumstances.



Even with a tube swap, I've heard bad things about them. 


Like a JCM900 4100 and a MG100 had an abortion.


----------



## skeeballcore (Jun 28, 2012)

Peavey Wiggy
Marshall JCM900, not sure which version 
I couldn't get a useful tone out of either 

Any number of awful Crate combos I played in high school.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jun 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Even with a tube swap, I've heard bad things about them.
> 
> 
> Like a JCM900 4100 and a MG100 had an abortion.


 


jordanky said:


> Most amps CAN sound good in the right context. I'd say a lot of these posts are a little biased. I would have to say the Marshall MA series amps. Probably the worst amp(s) I've ever played under all circumstances.


The MA Series really does suck. I own the MA100H and matching cab. No matter how you set it on either channel, it's impossible to get high end presence without being harsh. Cleans are sterile and metallic with a muddy or nonexistant low end and lack of string seperation and sustain. Overdrive is voiced weirdly and doesn't sound like a Marshall and also has way too much low end, a lack of clarity, a lack of gain (for hard rock/metal) a lack of sustain, and too much compression. It's the worst possible mix of fizzy, muddy, and boomy. There's tons of hum too. There's no way to set this amp so that it's really useable... you get one extreme (in terms of tone) or the other with both extremes being bad.

On the bright side, there's tones of clean headroom, and it's loud. The reverb sounds fine, but I don't use it.

I'm so glad I own a VHT Super 30 now. I've been tweaking the Marshall for over a year now and can't get a single good tone out of it... I played with the VHT for a week or two and can cover anything from SRV to Pantera to ISIS to Periphery - easily.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 29, 2012)

Mesa Stiletto

I was expecting a high gain amp, and out comes the sound of acient 60's distortion and I am like wtf.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 29, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Mesa Stiletto
> 
> I was expecting a high gain amp, and out comes the sound of acient 60's distortion and I am like wtf.


 
Must be why they ditched them, although I did see the guy from Killswitch Engage using them (808 boosted I'm sure) (with EMGs).


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh wait...

Fucker number 6 - YouTube

HAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!! OMG!!!

edit: Turn down your headphones


----------



## Lycanthropy1313 (Jun 29, 2012)

Marshall MG series...processed and sterile...strange, because this seems to be like the 5150 of Jazz Guitar.
JCM-2000...I am slightly biased as this is my other guitarist's amp. Shrill shrill fruckin shrill! And before we got a chance to tweak it, the output transformer blows...


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jun 29, 2012)

some old crate head my friend has, god awful


----------



## areyna21 (Jun 30, 2012)

Had a blue voodoo 60watt head and did not like it as the cleans were thin and distortion fizzy.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jun 30, 2012)

When I met one of my friends like 12 years ago he had some old Peavey combo...pretty sure it was a Peavey 2x10 or 2x12 combo and was using a boss DS-1 and it was one of the most awful sounding things I ever heard. In all fairness I think something was wrong with the amp too haha. At the time I had a crate bluevoodoo half stack. Which wasn't totally awful, but the distortion channel was quite weak. 
Also,

Marshall MG100.....def
The old Fender Princeton SS stuff....I think that's what it's called. 
Marshall Mode 4 def sucked IMO
Peavey XXL

Not sure if the Randall Warhead sucked too, but every single one I ever tried to play in a store there was something wrong with it. So regardless of tone the quality must have been horrible.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jun 30, 2012)

Marshall JCM900 - other people might be able to get them to sound good, but even the best sound I got with it was a steaming pile of aural shit.

Marshall MG100DFX. Oh god, why? I actually almost feel bad writing about it in this thread - like I'm picking on an autistic kid or something.

In defense of Marshall, I have played a JCM800 which rates as one of the best amplifiers I have ever had the privilege of plugging in to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to bet that every person here who tried a JCM900 tried the 4100 or 4500 Dual Reverb?


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 30, 2012)

asilayamazing said:


> thats hilarious the guy im talking about that recorded with the crate open back gt1200 combo with crate "custom" speakers..... LMAO "thats the only" tube amp he likes!!!!
> 
> or else "just stick with crate GT"...."until i get a mesa stiletto...."
> its been years!!!  i cant believe he gigs with that thing... hooked to a matching cab.
> ...





That is hilarious. Thats the thing about tone - cant knock the guy at all lol. Yes the stilettos were discontinued, getting harder to find.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2012)

From what I believe, the Boogie Royal Atlantic is supposed to replace the Stiletto amps. And honestly, I prefer the RA to the Stilettos. Sounds better to me and has more gain on tap.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 30, 2012)

Im gonna jump on the JCM900 bandwagon. That thing was a collasal piece of shit.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooops forgot about one....

MESA Nomad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillNephew (Jul 1, 2012)

myampslouder said:


>




That would be a cool amp for obnoxiously loud doom metal, *cough* Beast In The Field *cough*


----------



## frozenfrets (Jul 1, 2012)

marshall AVT-something, too dirty to be clean yet has no balls while being driven :s


----------



## kayhen (Jul 1, 2012)

sry to say this but unless people specifies what kind of tone they where trying to obtain in what amp, this makes no sense to me.

Blackstar HT are awsome amps mostly to rock and hard rock, so would be usefull to point out what kind of tone ppl were trying to achieve and then coment the amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2012)

kayhen said:


> Blackstar HT are awsome amps mostly to rock and hard rock, so would be usefull to point out what kind of tone ppl were trying to achieve and then coment the amp.:



Just ANY tone I tried to achieve, I didn't like. Like I said, the overall tone was just too fizzy and fuzzy for my tastes.


----------



## glpg80 (Jul 1, 2012)

kayhen said:


> sry to say this but unless people specifies what kind of tone they where trying to obtain in what amp, this makes no sense to me.
> 
> Blackstar HT are awsome amps mostly to rock and hard rock, so would be usefull to point out what kind of tone ppl were trying to achieve and then coment the amp.



Any tone that did not sound like a heaping-steaming pile of crap would have been fine to me

But alas, when asked about the most horrible amp experience this does not leave much room for improvement


----------



## flexkill (Jul 2, 2012)

Any of the 90's peavey bandit transtube models! OMG worst grinding fizz ever!


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 2, 2012)

The little fender frontman 15r or whatever I started with. 

Line 6 Spider III. Had it when I lived in an apartment. Should have just gotten a pod.


----------



## BillNephew (Jul 2, 2012)

I must've had decent luck with amps. The only one I didn't like the tone of that I played through was the Crate Tubedriven 70. It was just a compressed fizzbox. I changed out some caps and values in the tonestack and fixed that though, and now it sounds like a Marshall Valvestate, except with balls to it. Swapping out to a different preamp tube like a Sovtek LPS from a JJ 12AX7 helped a lot as well. There is an amp that my school owns that's a Fender Deluxe 112 Solid State combo that just sounds like absolute shit though. Some things just cannot be fixed.


----------



## PureImagination (Jul 2, 2012)

getaway_fromme said:


> This thread should be changed to "What amp do you make sound bad? Seriously half the amps listed here CAN sound really good, so I'm gonna blame it on user error. Remember, this is the WORST amp, not the half-bad amp thread.
> 
> Not the Ravens or Crates though.



My GXT100 actually sounds all right.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jul 4, 2012)

The Hi Watt 200 watt series. 
Even when cranked it is in audible in the jam room even when next to the Marshall 100 hdfx shit box. All high end, super processed and absolutely NO cutting through abilities.
Absolute joke of an amp. 
Also any half stack that Ibanez have ever made are pretty disgusting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2012)

Luke Acacia said:


> Also any half stack that Ibanez have ever made are pretty disgusting.



For the price, the TBX150H shits on any other amp in it's price range for metal, and sounds nice for an amp you can find for $150 on eBay.


----------



## CTID (Jul 5, 2012)

Marshall MG. There's a guy my age who has apparently a one-of-a-kind Marshall MG100 head and 2 4x12 cabinets that came with purple tolex, and everyone used to flip their shit and say how awesome they were and I used to say "You do realize it's still just a shitty Marshall MG, right?"

Muddy as hell tone no matter what with that damn thing.




Luke Acacia said:


> Also any half stack that Ibanez have ever made are pretty disgusting.



The tone I get with my Ibanez TBX150H shits on almost everybody in the Savannah area's metal scene's tone. And I paid $100 for it.


----------



## Lothar (Jul 5, 2012)

Fender MetalHead - the worst sounding distortion I ever heard. And no dynamics at all.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jul 5, 2012)

Marshall MG 50w combo, not to bad at low volumes, but sandy as the fricking sahara when pushed. they just run out of headroom and dive straight into a beach at half way.

Orange tiny terror... tinny terror maybe. sounded like an angry bee in a jar. really not my thing. (and that was through a 2x12 orange closed back cab, which I usually like). 

Currently, I've got a 10w vox practice amp which has the worst distortion known to mankind. even worse than the vettas, seriously. its that bad. 

but the worst "amp" (not really an amp as such, but did have a modeller) I ever used was a zoom 707. seriously, all 12 bits of it were useless. I wonder if i've still got that somewhere just so i can fire it up and laugh at it. dear god it was horrid.


----------



## Albionic (Jul 5, 2012)

had a spider ii head and cab at our old practice room. No bottom end and a harsh top end that could take your head off. in fairness i didn't spend a lot of time tweaking though


----------



## Genome (Jul 5, 2012)

Mesa Mark V. Just awful, no presence, fizzes like nothing I've ever heard.

But then I realised I had accidentally plugged it into my toaster.


----------



## thetobarmethod (Jul 17, 2012)

Luke Acacia said:


> Also any half stack that Ibanez have ever made are pretty disgusting.



Ima disagree with you there, as everyone is saying, the TBX150 is not too bad, yea its still low end SS, but its a GOOD low end SS...but that still leaves much to be desired. Iv been looking at one, just to have a amp at both practice spaces. 
lugging a Half-Stack around every other day can get annoying by yourself.


----------



## grunge782 (Jul 17, 2012)

Engl Powerball V1. Sounded like shiite.

And lol at people naming the recto. User error is a real problem with that amp since it takes a while to get used to its controls.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't played a huge selection of amps at all but my Marshall MA100H sucks more than anything else I've tried in person.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jul 17, 2012)

BillNephew said:


> I changed out some caps and values in the tonestack and fixed that though, *and now it sounds like a Marshall Valvestate, except with balls to it.*


----------



## schizoidasylum (Jul 17, 2012)

Marshall JCM 900
Line 6 Flextone Series


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Jul 17, 2012)

Peavey XXL

Couldn't get a tone I liked after a week of tweeking.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jul 17, 2012)

grunge782 said:


> Engl Powerball V1. Sounded like shiite.
> 
> And lol at people naming the recto. User error is a real problem with that amp since it takes a while to get used to its controls.




Same thing can be said about the Powerball 1


----------



## Van Heezey (Jul 17, 2012)

I feel like a lot of the "fizz" that people talk about is because of bad tubes. My Randall VMax sounded like ass and was so shrill until I changed the two preamp tubes to groove tubes and the amp is a whole new beast, so dynamic and punchy.


----------



## fassaction (Jul 17, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> Crate amps. Every one I've played through, including the higher priced heads sounded like utter shit.
> 
> Line 6 Spider III. I have one as a practice amp, it sounds horrid but it'll do for quiet practice.
> 
> Marshall TSL60. Fizzy as fuck, low end sounded muffled. Highs hurt your ears.



Not all the crates were that bad....I had a late 90s Blue Voodoo 120 half stack that I absolutely adored. That amp had a nice smooth gain channel. It wasnt much for metal, but it was great for modern rock sounds.

I also have a Crate 15 watt practice amp....I plug it into my 2x12 cab, and it sounds awesome for bedroom level playing. I have actually recorded entire tracks with that little amp. If you move the knobs at all, the tone goes to shit so I pretty much keep the knobs exactly where they are andnever move them.

Ugh...feeling you on the Spider. A guy in my old band used to play on a Spider II half stack. That fucking thing sounded like a tin can. Here I was, playing on a recto...and he had to turn his amp up almost all the way to be heard.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 17, 2012)

myampslouder said:


>




This is what I was going to say.


----------



## TheProgWay (Jul 18, 2012)

Sound to Price ratio, JCM900 absolute fucking garbage. I don't really play shit amps otherwise and my friends own decent amps too


----------



## karjim (Jul 18, 2012)

At high volumes:
Every Hughes and Kethner from 90's 00's : Warp7, Attax200, WarpT...Where are the middles for low tunes?
Randall RH 150G3 : They put preamp tube in the previous solid state RH ...and so magic ! they sound like crap compared that these old bastards Dime Solid State RH100 
Line Spider I II combos: Many sounds , none of them sound correctly...very funy
Every Solid State Crate-Ibanez...unbelievable . how someone could designed those sheets?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 18, 2012)

Are you talking about the Rh150g3 or the g3+? Because i thought the g3+'s are the best high gain amp you can get for under 300 right now.


----------



## karjim (Jul 18, 2012)

I was talking about G3-150W G3-300W, even the G2 200w ( horrible crap imo) not the new one, same fight same shit compared to my old RH 100- 200 ( have both for collection) ( Dime Fan) which sound quiet good with a good cab. Even in A tuning.
Dont compared them with Titan Cyclone T max V max, i don't really like their sound but they do the job too

Solid State+ Preamp Tube (not a good idea imo)...Even if Randall did a good work these years.
A huge Solid State with a fat vintage transfo: That's the shit for Pantera Clinic Screaming Tight Stuffs
A full tube amp for the hot Djentlemen
I was gonna forget the most horrible sound when you played in a band.
If you wanna never hear yourself in the mix, try the Insane Mode from Line6 Pods....It's like Engl FB/PB, just to play stand alone in your garage.
So many people bought those in music store, because that's right they sound good alone, but in a band....
5150 is the guy you need: the mix crusher ^^


----------



## CTID (Jul 18, 2012)

Now that the thread for it just got bumped and I remember that it even exists, from the demonstration video that they posted, the Vader Carnivore sounds like an a completely overpriced piece of shit.

Though that's obviously just speculation from one video, but it's definitely up there with the worst for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 18, 2012)

Actually Karjim, the RH series has a preamp tube in the *power amp*. And I am not kidding you, this is 100% true. And I'll agree that the original G3 series wasn't that good, but the G3 _*PLUS*_ series were godly amps for the price.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 18, 2012)

Laney GH100. Muddy, fizzy piece of shit.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jul 18, 2012)

karjim said:


> Solid State+ Preamp Tube (not a good idea imo)...Even if Randall did a good work these years.
> A huge Solid State with a fat vintage transfo: That's the shit for Pantera Clinic Screaming Tight Stuffs
> A full tube amp for the hot Djentlemen
> I was gonna forget the most horrible sound when you played in a band.
> ...



My Powerball 2 fists a 5150 three nights a week. My RH 150 G3+ is the best solid state amp I have ever played.

You be crazy dawg


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 18, 2012)

Any Line 6 Spider is just awful. Borrowed a Marshall MG while i was getting a Vox re-tubed, not a fan of the MG either.


----------



## karjim (Aug 31, 2012)

@7stringDemon:
Seriously the Laney GH100 ? Tubes must be dead or maybe a bigger pb.
Cause a remember that I've never heard such a beautifull death sound from an Opeth gig in 2K4....and it was the GH100-VH100R
I have the VH100RN, I changed all the tubes, put a MXR eq and a Maxon 808, play in a Mesa 2x12...It sounds HUGE my friend...From Jazz to BrutalDeath
And I still think those Randall Hybrid sound bad in a mix band, where are the middles damn it ?
Engl FB VS Peavey 5150 ???? No way there is no game. 
Maybe cause it cost so much in US that you think Engl is insane. 
But in France so much person are selling their FB/PB for unless 800$ and no one want them. Got tired to hear always the same distortion since 2K5. The 90's Recto syndrome ^^. 
Engl Savage = Monster
Engl FB PB = Metalcore Stupid Scooped Full gain Sound .......just IMO


----------



## Pedrojoca (Aug 31, 2012)

karjim said:


> @7stringDemon:
> Seriously the Laney GH100 ? Tubes must be dead or maybe a bigger pb.
> Cause a remember that I've never heard such a beautifull death sound from an Opeth gig in 2K4....and it was the GH100-VH100R
> I have the VH100RN, I changed all the tubes, put a MXR eq and a Maxon 808, play in a Mesa 2x12...It sounds HUGE my friend...From Jazz to BrutalDeath
> ...



yeah, yeah, use IMO to save yourself. You better get to learn a few things because i've heard mostly stupid stuff coming from you on the last few posts. Solid state with one preamp tube is a bad idea? Get to know the Marshall 8100 and some similar amps. You say that the difference between the Fireball and the Powerball is huge  ?. The powerball is a metalcore scooped amp? 
It's too fucking bad people are used to viewing retards with a powerball on youtube and judging the amp from there


----------



## LeAdEr (Aug 31, 2012)

For me the most horrible map is the Fender Metalhead. If you ever got the chance to hear it, you know what i mean.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 31, 2012)

Fender Metalhead - 400 watts of WTF were they thinking?

Hughes & Kettner Warp 7 - Don't know if anyone else has ever gotten them sounding good, but it was just fizzy hissy crap to my ears.

Also with regards to the hate on the Stilleto, I've never tried one, but I would never have expected it to be a "high gain" kinda amp. I know Al Di Meola was using one for a while and I loved the tone he got with it - Just seems more like a case of wrong tool for the job.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 31, 2012)

Surprised so many people hate the JCM, because I do too! 

That, the Krank Krankenstein, the Peavey 6505, the MG100, and most modeling amps I've played to date.

Other than that, I can generally be okay with the sound I get out of most amps. I still want to get my hands on another Herbert, because at low volumes, the one I played sounded fucking horrible.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 31, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Surprised so many people hate the JCM, because I do too!
> 
> That, the Krank Krankenstein, the Peavey 6505, the MG100, and most modeling amps I've played to date.
> .


 
Why the Peavey 6505? Just curious. Because I love them! If they had good cleans too, I'd be all over it. But sadly, I need a three channel amp with good cleans, thick, clear crunch and brutal gain. And no need for pedals.

I still can't find it


----------



## bob123 (Aug 31, 2012)

This thread is full of "this is the worst amp for (insert hardcore metal genre here)".... 


Some amps aren't meant for djent....


----------



## XBetrayedX (Aug 31, 2012)

The most horrible i have ever heard? It was a Laney combo amp. I am not sure for the exact model but it sucks monkey balls. It just sucked all around.

Also this peavey that i HAD to play through at a gig once. It was up on the stage and the house band wouldnt let me use my own amp. This amp actually sounded like i plugged straight in to a speaker. The distortion was teh worst i have ever heard and the clean was fuckin AWFUL. I dont know the model of that amp either. I do know it didnt have tubes and it was not a modeling amp either. Just a solid state with two channels, shitty clean and shitty distortion


----------



## Pav (Sep 1, 2012)

I feel like this thread is full of people who either tried to use the wrong amp in the wrong situation or played through an amp thinking it was going to be something it wasn't.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 1, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Why the Peavey 6505? Just curious. Because I love them! If they had good cleans too, I'd be all over it. But sadly, I need a three channel amp with good cleans, thick, clear crunch and brutal gain. And no need for pedals.
> 
> I still can't find it



I dunno honestly. . I just didn't gel with how the amp was voiced. It's one of those, not really sure why, but it grates on me, kinda things.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 1, 2012)

This is such a hard thing for me because some of the amps I hate the most are legendary in their own right but simply are crap for the type of music I play. Id have to say the worst "real" guitar amp ive ever played through the the peavey wiggy. Not only was that thing a toaster in styling it really sounded like one.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Sep 1, 2012)

Wrecklyss said:


> Any Line 6 Spider is just awful. Borrowed a Marshall MG while i was getting a Vox re-tubed, not a fan of the MG either.



Nay, the Spider Valve sounds fucking brilliant for a $500 head used. AND it has the tube magic!


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 1, 2012)

Depending on what you want to define as a practice amp:

The Orange Crush series is pretty fucking terrible sounding. My shop sells them, and uses them for teaching so I hear them quite a lot. 

The clean tone is so sterile sounding. No depth or complexity to it. 

The Distortion channel is...just...bad. No redeeming qualities whatsoever. 

The EQ is unresponsive, the Reverb is tinny and thin sounding. 

Also the knob setup is pretty confusing. I know that the Master knob controls the volume, but the amount of students who grab the knob labelled VOLUME to try and adjust the VOLUME and get confused when it doesn't work is...most of them. Of course, that lets me give a great little mini-lesson on how amp makers are fucking retarded and there are like a thousand different names for sound level. 

And then don't come with the foot switch. Which seems pretty par for the course nowadays but still annoys me. 

I haven't heard above the 35watt version, but based off the rest of the line I would avoid the hell out of all of them.


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 1, 2012)

People will hate me for this, but I can't stand a Dual or Triple Rectifier. Which is odd, considering I love the modeled version in the AxeFX, I just don't like the real thing. It's weird.


----------



## XBetrayedX (Sep 1, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> People will hate me for this, but I can't stand a Dual or Triple Rectifier. Which is odd, considering I love the modeled version in the AxeFX, I just don't like the real thing. It's weird.



To be honest. i am not A HUGE fan of them either but i can tolerate them if another band is using one or something.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Sep 1, 2012)

Peavey Vyper, the first modelling amp that sounds worse than modelling software.. Not seeing the point in this range o' amps.. 

Got huge respect for peavey's upper models though.


----------



## Pav (Sep 1, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> People will hate me for this, but I can't stand a Dual or Triple Rectifier. Which is odd, considering I love the modeled version in the AxeFX, I just don't like the real thing. It's weird.



But it's really the WORST amp you've ever heard?


----------



## kylendm (Sep 1, 2012)

I had the Rectoverb and a dual recto at one point for months and to be honest I'm not a fan of Mesa tone either. If you can push them with a TS9 or something similar it's a ton better but just pure Mesa is loose and meh in my opinion.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 1, 2012)

Solid State: Marshall Valvestate. Flatter sounding than the MG's IMO.

I know Chuck from Death used one, but I was never crazy about his tone

Tube: JCM 2000. Fizzy and loose.


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 2, 2012)

Pav said:


> But it's really the WORST amp you've ever heard?



Yeah. I mean I hear some people use them and they sound great, but I could just never get a sound I even remotely enjoyed listening to when I tried it myself. And I've tried several of them.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 2, 2012)

I played a Peavey XXL today that was purely awful.


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 2, 2012)

my old line 6 vetta from back in the day. crate blue voodoo


----------

